# Goose Gloves



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I was curios about these goose glove things. Do they look descent on full body decoys? I have a bunch of canada decoys I could use them on. Im afraid they will look weird.


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

How bad can white look. it only looks crappy when it dirty right. I do know that the canada gloves look purple not a big fan uke: uke: uke:


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

So if im just looking to convert some canadas into snows and blues they should be alright?


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yea, we have around 35 fullbody candas, and we have around 60 goose gloves 12 of them being blues. IMO I think they will do just fine. I figure might as well use the decoys you have!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm using 4 dozen goose gloves on some of my honker FB's this spring. Only reason is to get some upright head positions into my sillosock spread. I'm sure after the spring they will probably go into the garbage. They are not all that realistic looking, IMO, because you don't get a perfect fit so you have a lot of folds in the material, especially around the necks. The material is very thin and won't last long. I've only used mine a few times so far and several are already getting holes. Lastly, they take FOREVER to put on. But with all that said, I will still be using a few this year.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I will try a couple dozen for my sentry decoys. I dont have many sillosock sentries. Thanks for the info.


----------



## superX2 (Jan 31, 2008)

here's a couple tricks we used for the goose gloves. Especially if you have washed them. Take your blown out texas rags and wrap them around the decoy first, use a little tape to kind of hold it in place, then fit the glove over that. On the heads up be sure to do the head with a smaller piece. In the sun you decoy will be white, not that funky see through canada color. Made a world of difference. Also, roll up excess on the bottom side until its tight and staple it 3 or 4 times on each side of the leg opening. Hope this helps :lol:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

superX2, that sounds like some pretty good advice using rags underneath to make them more white. The worst is when there is a little rain or it snows and then melts, the white goose gloves look terrible in those situations. I think the rags underneath would be a great idea but adds even more time to a process that already takes forever. 8)


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I take it the material is super thin to see through it that easily. I have some leftover tyvek material would that work underneath?


----------

